# HR2x-ALL:0x235/0x0251 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR2x-ALL: 0x0251
Staggered release began 7/9/08.

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Woke up this morining and the blue circle was on. Downloaded last night. Checked out lists, guides, network, and Media Share now works!! Thx


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Got it here in South Texas at 136am.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I haven't received 0251 yet, but CE 0250 is the best version since my HR21s were installed in February. All the menus are much faster and trick play is finally as good as the HR10-250. Good job D*.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

0x24d from 6/27 CE here. No NR yet. I'm surprised Missouri got it and I didn't. I'll have to keep an eye on things. Or...maybe 0x24d from 6/27 is "later" than the NR?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

0x0251 is later than 0x024D.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The release notes don't seem to address the issues with the loss of the live buffer. Did the more recent CEs show improvements there?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 0x0251 is later than 0x024D.


Great! Maybe I can get media share to show up on my HR20-700 again. It's been missing for a few weeks and I've tried every trick I know to get it to show up. I had been using it for at least 6 months. It shows on my computer, but it doesn't show up in my HR20-700 menu.

(thanks for the hex math!)


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

"Improvements in Satellite Setup for SWM"

Can anyone who has the software (I'll check when I get home tonight) elaborate? Will satellite setup allow you to choose an SWM now?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Kudos for a detailed set of release notes. Thanks DirecTV.

I did notice one thing interesting. It says recurring manual recordings no longer share the same folder. I record Top Gear manually since the guide data is never right for it. I am usually a few epsiodes behind and they are all in the same folder. Is this changing?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Any difference between 250 and 251?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Kudos for a detailed set of release notes. Thanks DirecTV.
> 
> I did notice one thing interesting. It says recurring manual recordings no longer share the same folder. I record Top Gear manually since the guide data is never right for it. I am usually a few epsiodes behind and they are all in the same folder. Is this changing?


I think sometimes manual recordings for episodes of the same show were not grouping in one folder. The change is to make them group as they should.


----------



## TomA (Sep 18, 2007)

It installed last night - not much time to evaluate it this morning, but all appears fine, and the guide appears much faster (so far).


----------



## mar70 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both of my HR20-700s were automatically "upgraded" to 0x251 overnight. One of them seems to be working fine, but on the other one I no longer have access to the playlist. Long ago I used to download the cutting edge versions, but I stopped for a reason (I didn't like dealing with the bugs). Now I get sent a "release" version (although I'm on the phone right now with DTV tech support -- and she says the current release version is 0x235). They want me to reformat my drive, but I really don't want to lose my entire library.

Here's the problem:
When I hit the LIST button or when I go to menu and select "My Playlist" nothing shows up on the screen. Interestingly, the software thinks it is in the playlist because other buttons (channel change, record, etc.) don't work until I then hit the EXIT button (or the LIST button again). The channel banner then displays and everything else works normally again. Essentially the system works just fine as an HD receiver, but without access to the playlist it's useless as a DVR.

Tech support had me force a software a download to presumably get back to version 0x235. 0x251 started downloading again to the absolute surprise of the support technician. She said 0x251 isn't supposed to be in the screen. In the meantime, they've "escalated" the ticket, but unless I want to reformat my drive, they didn't leave me with any immediate options. Is there any other way to force a downgrade to an earlier version of the firmware?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

SSpectre said:


> "Improvements in Satellite Setup for SWM"
> 
> Can anyone who has the software (I'll check when I get home tonight) elaborate? Will satellite setup allow you to choose an SWM now?


If I remember right when I tested this...It just knew I had SWM.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

How do you know you got it, the "Showcase" tab has changed?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

mar70 said:


> Both of my HR20-700s were automatically "upgraded" to 0x251 overnight. One of them seems to be working fine, but on the other one I no longer have access to the playlist. Long ago I used to download the cutting edge versions, but I stopped for a reason (I didn't like dealing with the bugs). Now I get sent a "release" version (although I'm on the phone right now with DTV tech support -- and she says the current release version is 0x235). They want me to reformat my drive, but I really don't want to lose my entire library.
> 
> Here's the problem:
> When I hit the LIST button or when I go to menu and select "My Playlist" nothing shows up on the screen. Interestingly, the software thinks it is in the playlist because other buttons (channel change, record, etc.) don't work until I then hit the EXIT button (or the LIST button again). The channel banner then displays and everything else works normally again. Essentially the system works just fine as an HD receiver, but without access to the playlist it's useless as a DVR.
> ...


Unfortunately, if your receiver has been "tagged" for 251, that's all you're going to get EVERY time you try and update the software.


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't gotten it yet, can someone who has comment on the improved channel change speed? Is it noticeably better?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

SEAKevin said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, can someone who has comment on the improved channel change speed? Is it noticeably better?


Neither my HR20-700 nor HR21-200 got updated last night, but my wife's HR20-100 did. I checked the "Guide Speed" on it, and there is an obvious improvement in speed (so far, sometimes this slows over a period of time).

Channel changing speed seems about the same: 3 sec from starting to change to full picture. (which I find reasonable for a DVR).


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> How do you know you got it, the "Showcase" tab has changed?


In System, Info and Test, the Info screen shows the version near the bottom of the first screen of info.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

After the new Software release last night I lost all my HD Channels except the ones between 70 - 100. Call Tech support and ran some additional tests that I didn't run still no HD. So the tech scheduled a service all for Saturday Afternoon. This morning I when up in the ad-dick and switch some cables around and now all the HD Channels are back and working fine. Should I cancel the Tech or should I still have them come to check everything?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Visman said:


> After the new Software release last night I lost all my HD Channels except the ones between 70 - 100. Call Tech support and ran some additional tests that I didn't run still no HD. So the tech scheduled a service all for Saturday Afternoon. This morning I when up in the ad-dick and switch some cables around and now all the HD Channels are back and working fine. Should I cancel the Tech or should I still have them come to check everything?


I would wait until Friday morning, and if the problem does not reoccur, then call and cancel.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Just had my first glitch. We had HGTV on hold. When the buffer filled up it automatically started for about 1 - 2 seconds. Then the Picture froze and nothing we did would unfreeze it. The time bar on the bottom kept indicating it was moving forward each min. but the pic was still frozen. Could fast forward and see it on the progress bar but pic still frozen. RBR to correct and of course, lost the buffered shows.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I do like the ability to use only a single tuner, with a SWM.

I'm about to install a 4th HR2x, and would like to be able to add an additional SWM capable IRD, by disabling a tuner in a less viewed location.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It looks like 0x251 didn't go through the normal west-to-east rollout. I didn't get it on either DVR. As a test, I tried forcing a download and it wanted to install 0x235 until I pushed the red button. I have 0x250 from the CE, so I don't really care (and will be upgrading to the next CE on Friday).


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

SO, can someone clarify the issue reporting thing? Do we need to enable it and then what do we do when we have a problem to send the report?


----------



## onebohemian (Feb 12, 2008)

My HR20-100 got an upgrade last night as well. I lost my local OTA HD channels. Message on each OTA channel says "750" and call customer service. I rebooted twice but that didn't help. Called customer service and got someone who was obviously reading to me from the cards in front of her. After about 25 minutes, she gave up and told me that I should wait 24 hours because she's sure the passing of that amount of time will fix the problem. I suspect I'll be calling D* back tomorrow morning. Any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

onebohemian said:


> My HR20-100 got an upgrade last night as well. I lost my local OTA HD channels. Message on each OTA channel says "750" and call customer service. I rebooted twice but that didn't help. Called customer service and got someone who was obviously reading to me from the cards in front of her. After about 25 minutes, she gave up and told me that I should wait 24 hours because she's sure the passing of that amount of time will fix the problem. I suspect I'll be calling D* back tomorrow morning. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,


Try going into "Antenna Setup", select "Reset Off-Air Settings", then go back through the initial OTA setup.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i still haven't received this update. do rollouts take very long? i'm pretty new to DTV. sorry.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If you want to enable Diagnostic Reports, check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132189


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> It looks like 0x251 didn't go through the normal west-to-east rollout.


The last few upgrades also didn't seem to follow the west to east pattern. Here in Portland (OR) I got them about 2 days after the roll out started. This one has been downloaded yet either.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i still haven't received this update. do rollouts take very long? i'm pretty new to DTV. sorry.


It varies. Sometimes it takes longer than others. From the comments that I've seen here, it seems like they have upgraded a larger proportion in this first wave, so it may be a very short rollout cycle. However, I imagine if they get a lot of customer service calls they would slow it down.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> It looks like 0x251 didn't go through the normal west-to-east rollout. I didn't get it on either DVR. As a test, I tried forcing a download and it wanted to install 0x235 until I pushed the red button. I have 0x250 from the CE, so I don't really care (and will be upgrading to the next CE on Friday).


DOn't feel left out, Bob... I didn't get it in South FLorida yet either.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with the speed of this rollout. It is pretty unusual for me to get an update on the first night and I got them this morning.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

Visman said:


> After the new Software release last night I lost all my HD Channels except the ones between 70 - 100. Call Tech support and ran some additional tests that I didn't run still no HD. So the tech scheduled a service all for Saturday Afternoon. This morning I when up in the ad-dick and switch some cables around and now all the HD Channels are back and working fine. Should I cancel the Tech or should I still have them come to check everything?


I had just the opposite. When I turned on the TV this morning I no longer had access to my OTA channels (antenna-no locals via D* here). Got the message-"do not subscribe to this service." Didn't have time to call this morning. When I got home tonight everything was fine.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

onebohemian said:


> My HR20-100 got an upgrade last night as well. I lost my local OTA HD channels. Message on each OTA channel says "750" and call customer service. I rebooted twice but that didn't help. Called customer service and got someone who was obviously reading to me from the cards in front of her. After about 25 minutes, she gave up and told me that I should wait 24 hours because she's sure the passing of that amount of time will fix the problem. I suspect I'll be calling D* back tomorrow morning. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,


 Same thing happened to me. Everything was fine when I got home from work.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

how is the update working for you guys? is the box faster in any way? more stable?


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> how is the update working for you guys? is the box faster in any way? more stable?


I am wondering this myself. If this is the case, I will do a force update tomorrow.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

kw2957 said:


> I am wondering this myself. If this is the case, I will do a force update tomorrow.


i already asked. you can't do a force update. we have to wait until our number comes up.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

hasan said:


> Great! Maybe I can get media share to show up on my HR20-700 again. It's been missing for a few weeks and I've tried every trick I know to get it to show up. I had been using it for at least 6 months. It shows on my computer, but it doesn't show up in my HR20-700 menu.
> 
> (thanks for the hex math!)


WMP11 works on 0x0251 and it didn't with 0x0250. It is still broken when trying to use Nero 8 with a cannot access media.



kturcotte said:


> Any difference between 250 and 251?


To early to tell what may be different. See statement above, they fixed something in media share it looks like.



mar70 said:


> Both of my HR20-700s were automatically "upgraded" to 0x251 overnight. One of them seems to be working fine, but on the other one I no longer have access to the playlist. Long ago I used to download the cutting edge versions, but I stopped for a reason (I didn't like dealing with the bugs). Now I get sent a "release" version (although I'm on the phone right now with DTV tech support -- and she says the current release version is 0x235). They want me to reformat my drive, but I really don't want to lose my entire library.
> 
> Here's the problem:
> When I hit the LIST button or when I go to menu and select "My Playlist" nothing shows up on the screen. Interestingly, the software thinks it is in the playlist because other buttons (channel change, record, etc.) don't work until I then hit the EXIT button (or the LIST button again). The channel banner then displays and everything else works normally again. Essentially the system works just fine as an HD receiver, but without access to the playlist it's useless as a DVR.
> ...


Try unplugging the system, wait 15 minutes, plug it back in. Don't cheat, wait!



Maruuk said:


> How do you know you got it, the "Showcase" tab has changed?


Menu => Parental, Favs and Setup => System Setup => Press Select on Info and Test, page down to see the version of the firmware installed.



bobnielsen said:


> It looks like 0x251 didn't go through the normal west-to-east rollout. I didn't get it on either DVR. As a test, I tried forcing a download and it wanted to install 0x235 until I pushed the red button. I have 0x250 from the CE, so I don't really care (and will be upgrading to the next CE on Friday).


It must have come to the area who downloaded the most of 0x0250 and wrote the most issues on the 0x0250, like the Texans. 

Everyone will get it eventually...
It did not roll out on the HR21-200 in Texas but it did on the HR20-700.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Just tried to run my media share after the 0251 update. Well, the F'ed me all up again! Media share does not work now. No pictures, no music, nothing! I am P'ed off big time and ready to quit this whole damn thing. Just got it working after the 4/27/08 software download. Now its broken gain. What the heck?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't see where anyone has reorted 251 on anything except a HR20-700 so far.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hm, right, the usual west to east didn't happen--still nothing here in CA on my HR21.

I thought one guy above with an HR21 said he got it.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I don't see where anyone has reorted 251 on anything except a HR20-700 so far.


In Broken Arrow, OK, my HR20-100 got the update at 1:27 AM, my son's HR21-700 got it at 1:32 AM and my living room HR21-700 got it at 1:33 AM.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I got the update and because I've been kinda outta the CE loop for awhile appreciate the quick update.

I do have one question. 

Can someone elaborate on this Triple Tap feature?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's like text messaging (or so the young people tell me).

Press 2 once for an "A", twice for a "B", and three times for a "C".


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's like text messaging (or so the young people tell me).
> 
> Press 2 once for an "A", twice for a "B", and three times for a "C".


Fortunately for us older folks, the letters are on the remote keys


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I don't see where anyone has reorted 251 on anything except a HR20-700 so far.


251 was downloaded to 2 HR21-700s and 1 HR20-700 for me.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> 251 was downloaded to 2 HR21-700s and 1 HR20-700 for me.


Received it on an HR20-100 Weds AM. Definitely not following usual pattern or timing.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what exactly the 251 does?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Bofurley said:


> Does anyone know what exactly the 251 does?


See the release notes, here.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

MartyS said:


> DOn't feel left out, Bob... I didn't get it in South FLorida yet either.


I'm in the midwest, and I'm usually the last to get an update (or so it seems to me). Yet yesterday both my H20 and HR20 got updated. No problems to report after one night of use.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I got 0251 on my HR20-700 but still not on my HR21-100 strange?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Got it on both an HR20-700 and an HR21-700. The guide certainly moves quicker. I also think channel changing is quicker. Haven't tested anything else out, yet.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone in California get it yet on the HR20-700?


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Our HR20-100 got it Wed AM at 1:30. Guide is faster, as are channel changes. Pop-up when you press 'record' is a nice hint for my wife, who rarely does one-off recording.

Haven't checked anything else yet, inc. if it his the HR21-700.


----------



## romito201 (Jul 5, 2008)

Still no updates in the Pittsburgh area so far that i know of


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Anyone in California get it yet on the HR20-700?


I live in L.A. with three hr21-700 boxes and no update so far.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Atair, thank you for your reply. I have the 251, with no problems.
thanks


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

Nothing for HR21-100 in Miami, Fl either


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Anybody here using media share? Any reports of problems after the 0251 update? It screwed mine up BIG TIME. Pictures don't work now. Just like the update in late April. Let me know


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

edlex said:


> Nothing for HR21-100 in Miami, Fl either


ditto


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

I had the update Wed am when I woke up. The only bug I have seen so far is that when I hit "guide" twice, the only option I have is "All Channels in the Channels I Get Favorites list." The other guide filters (HD, Sports, Movies, etc.) are gone. Any suggestions? BTW, I have an HR 20-100 and I am in Brandon, MS. TIA for your help.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> WMP11 works on 0x0251 and it didn't with 0x0250. It is still broken when trying to use Nero 8 with a cannot access media.
> 
> I had just the opposite - WMP11 worked great for me with 250, but now that I've gotten 251 I get the cannot access media. No idea how to troubleshoot this. Great update - takes away something like media share that was working just fine.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

HR21-200...

If I should get it, I haven't yet. When I check the info it says under future upgrade "Not Scheduled".

I'm still way new at this though and that could be normal I guess


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

"Not scheduled" is normal. They normally don't authorize all receivers at the same time, but over several days. Usually they start on the west coast and work east, but I didn't get it either.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Paul E Fox II said:


> HR21-200...
> 
> If I should get it, I haven't yet. When I check the info it says under future upgrade "Not Scheduled".
> 
> I'm still way new at this though and that could be normal I guess


Same for me, on both points.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Why is D* dragging out the national release so long on such a staggered basis? Is it normal for them to take weeks and weeks to get a new rev to everyone?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> Why is D* dragging out the national release so long on such a staggered basis? Is it normal for them to take weeks and weeks to get a new rev to everyone?


Yes, that way call centers are flooded with calls if there are issues.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Has anyone received the 0251 update on the HR21-200 DVR?

Thanks J C


----------



## SpecialD (Apr 14, 2007)

Hasn't reached Indiana yet on my HR20-700 or HR21-700. Bummer.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

jcwest said:


> Has anyone received the 0251 update on the HR21-200 DVR?
> 
> Thanks J C


As of 1AM this morning, I had not... I have not had a chance to look now that the sun is up (not that that has anything to do with it).


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

I received 251 on one of my HR21-700s early on 07/09, but still haven't received it on the other one. Strange?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

seymouru said:


> I received 251 on one of my HR21-700s early on 07/09, but still haven't received it on the other one. Strange?


Normal.

Never any exact predictable timeline.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

nothing for my HR21-100 either. the sun will rise


----------



## reggiew (Dec 2, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> nothing for my HR21-100 either. the sun will rise


ditto in Las Vegas.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Not yet on my HR21-200.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I've notice that the HR20-700s can, via the sat setup, disable a tuner, when used with a SWM.

Since I have maxed out the SWM's tuner count, this is great. Now I can add more SWM capable IRDs by making single tuner DVRs in the less viewed locations.

So, why isn't/when will this capability be available for the HR21-100?


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm really hoping to get 251 either tonight or tomorrow night for my HR21-100. It seems like many people with this receiver haven't gotten it just yet...


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

Nothing here in Brooklyn, NY on an HR21-700.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Still nothing here in Michigan on my HR20-100.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Are they aware that new releases knock out media share for some folks? If so, are they planning on addressing and fixing it for future updates? I lost mine with 251, but have read others lost theirs with previous updates and these new updates haven't fixed it.

I had WMP11 working great with media share for my pictures and music. Then 251 comes along and it can no longer access the media server. What gives? 

Oh well, I can still use my PS3 for this functionality. I've updated to the latest firmware release many times with PS3 and media share still works great. Plus I didn't have to go out and buy a WGA to make it work then have it taken away from me. :nono2:


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

HR20-700 This is the second time that coming out of pause after the screen saver comes on that the picture remains frozen. Won't respond to Play, FF, RW etc (although the bar and arrows come on screen). Was able to do a menu reset this time, but it took a long time to actually shut down after putting in the dash.

This is the first release that I have had this happen.


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

No sign of an update on my HR21-100.


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

My two HR20-100s got the update the first or second day of rollout, which is a first for me.

Mediashare didn't work for the first 24 hours, but it's working again. Still buggy, though, and still no FF or rewind.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Still nothing in central Cali. WTH are these guys doing? I've got 10-30 second lags on :30 advance, my AM21 recorded shows are almost useless with trick play, bugs, hesitations, huge button push latency at all levels. This 251 better be something.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Still nothing in central Cali. WTH are these guys doing? I've got 10-30 second lags on :30 advance, my AM21 recorded shows are almost useless with trick play, bugs, hesitations, huge button push latency at all levels. This 251 better be something.


uh....apparently some folks are not aware that they pulled 0251 right after it started upon finding one small bug that they felt needed to be corrected. A replacement is being tested and should be out there "soon"....it will have a different firmware version number.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> uh....apparently some folks are not aware that they pulled 0251 right after it started upon finding one small bug that they felt needed to be corrected. A replacement is being tested and should be out there "soon"....it will have a different firmware version number.


Well thanks for the heads up. Now I won't go nuts looking for the update.:lol:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have ox0251 on both HR20 receivers and no problems. Everything working as it should. Got it overnight weds.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> uh....apparently some folks are not aware that they pulled 0251 right after it started upon finding one small bug that they felt needed to be corrected. A replacement is being tested and should be out there "soon"....it will have a different firmware version number.


Man, they patching the patches! All in the never ending quest for "robust"! When oh when is Directv going to go back to drawing board on this whole mess?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

runner26 said:


> Man, they patching the patches! All in the never ending quest for "robust"! When oh when is Directv going to go back to drawing board on this whole mess?


I seems to me like they have been "patching the patches" for the past 4 months.

Not sure what happened back in late Feb/March, but there has been a rash of releases since then with 'stability' as a key update bullet point.

I had zero problems from June of last year until March of this year. Since then I have had a couple blank recordings and about four RBRs. Also remote responce time has gone downhill.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Great, D* FUBAR as per usual.


----------



## reggiew (Dec 2, 2007)

runner26 said:


> Man, they patching the patches! All in the never ending quest for "robust"! When oh when is Directv going to go back to drawing board on this whole mess?


I agree!!

And when can we get the live buffers!!


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

I woke up to a "dead" HR21-700 one day earlier this week. The receiver had no lights and would not respond to any remote commands. I had to use the red button to restart and get it going again. Could this have been an 0251 update attempt gone awry? I've never had this happen before with this receiver.


----------



## Daveyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a HR21-200 and live in south Central PA and it looks like I have not received any updates

I am on 0x235 dated 6/17

Any way to get the newest update or is it just a waiting game?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like they cancelled it cuz it was so buggy. And now they have to build a new one. Reminds me of when I had Win ME. [Mod Edit]


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Certainly the 0x0251 update has slowed, and it is not currently on the satellite. Our Cutting Edge team is testing a replacement now.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Watching recording of "In Plain Sight" last night. About 20 minutes in I paused to go to the bathroom. When I came back I pressed play and had a still picture with the sound running in the background. Pressed stop and had a grey screen and no response to the remote. Waited about 3 minutes, no luck. RBR and back to working fine again. No loss of recording.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

You know this is getting irritating. I wish they would stop dinking around with this box. They released x1FE in february and then nothing for two months. Well, let me tell ya, that was the most relaxing two months I have had with this thing. Not one issue in that entire time frame. In fact it was bullet proof IMO. 

I guess that want to add more features. Well, TEST THEM FIRST DINGBATS!!! There is no reason to keep feeding us half-baked software updates. Just keep issuing CE's for crissakes. If it take a year so be it. This little at a time business is just not working out. Oh, and rollback your code to about February and start over. And leave this box alone PLEASE!


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Forcing a d/l says that 0x235 is 'New' - I had 251 and it was a disaster. It was rolled back sometime during the last few days but left me with a really half-baked patched mess. Forcing a new install of 235 right now.

To Tom_S - it would be nice if we could do what we do with iTunes and Windows updates and JUST SAY NO!!!! 

I know that for some who have Media Share etc. that these updates are needed. I simply want to watch tv and record it once in a while. I found that connecting my iPod directly to my receiver works just fine and it only took the time it takes to connect a couple cables to set it up! I agree! Stop dinking with it!


----------



## reggiew (Dec 2, 2007)

Ramalama said:


> Forcing a d/l says that 0x235 is 'New' - I had 251 and it was a disaster. It was rolled back sometime during the last few days but left me with a really half-baked patched mess. Forcing a new install of 235 right now.


How do you Force a d/l?


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

As as follow up to my previous post - after the force download of 235 the date on the screen remains unchanged from before the download. The only thing I noticed different was that a show that I recorded last night is gone, but the older stuff, the prioritizer and ToDo remain the same.



Ramalama said:


> Forcing a d/l says that 0x235 is 'New' - I had 251 and it was a disaster. It was rolled back sometime during the last few days but left me with a really half-baked patched mess. Forcing a new install of 235 right now.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

reggiew said:


> How do you Force a d/l?


Search for the term "Force". Read instructions. Best detailed instructions are in the CE thread, IIRC. We all have a bit different technique. Read the full instr. set and then go from there.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HR2x-ALL: 0x0251
> Staggered release began 7/9/08.
> 
> _Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


Still haven't received this in Richmond Virginia. Any idea when?


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

As noted earlier in this thread, 0x251 has been pulled. If you haven't received it yet, you'll be getting the next NR when it's released. No ETA has been announced.


----------



## samberger (Jan 8, 2006)

At 1:15 AM on Wednesday it started downloading 0255...


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

At 1:26am Wednesday morning my HR20-100 in Los Angeles downloaded 0x254, whatever that is. It had not received 0x251.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

At 3:49am last night my HR21-100 got 0x255 in Miami, FL. Funny thing is I never got 0x251. Went straight from 0x235 to 0x255. Oh well, I'll play with it a bit and write back with any perceived improvements.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

my 2 HR20-700s got x254 this morning. i guess this has improvements over the posted version?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Good news.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had an HR20 for 18 months or so. Everytime there is an update,(last night for example) local channel 9-1 is lost. I have to reset the antenna setting and then it starts to work again. This has been noted by myself and several other Minnesota HR20 users for over a year I would say. Is there any solution? Or should I just replace with an HR21 and AM 21 ? Thanks


----------



## mmbtallen (Oct 31, 2007)

HR21-700 recieved 255 last night in Sacramento. Will check it out more after work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue 0x0254 and 0x0255 discussion in those threads. This thread is for 0x0235 and 0x0251.


----------



## markbox (Apr 12, 2008)

HR21-700 (NR prior to 0x255 which I received this morning @ 2:52am)

Attempted to remote schedule a recording using directv.com. Channel 66 (SF) at 7PM PDT Tuesday 15 July 2008. Got home at 8 PM and noticed there was no record light. No recording was taking place as expected.

Checked my email and found the following:
-------
Subject: DVR SCHEDULER Record Request Confirmation
Date: Tuesday, July 15, 2008 5:42:11 PM

We have received your record request from directv.com. Please see the details of your request below:

on Channel on 12/31/69 at 7:00 PM EST
(If you ordered a Pay Per View title, it will expire 24 hours after viewing begins.) 
-------

Would have been interesting to see what was on Channel blank New Year's Eve 1969 when I was 8 years old - doh!


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

markbox said:


> HR21-700 (NR prior to 0x255 which I received this morning @ 2:52am)
> 
> Attempted to remote schedule a recording using directv.com. Channel 66 (SF) at 7PM PDT Tuesday 15 July 2008. Got home at 8 PM and noticed there was no record light. No recording was taking place as expected.
> 
> ...


THis has happened to a lot of people the first few times they use DVR Scheduling. Your show(s) should record just fine, and future e-mails will have the correct information.


----------

